# Chase Nicklas Photo Gallery



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

Thought I'd get around to posting some pictures of my boy. 


One of his first pictures from when we went to PA to pick him up.


His first shirt.


His first bath.


Digging in the toy box.


Going for a bike ride!


Playing with daddy's Detroit Tigers cap.


RAWWWWWRRRRRRR!!!!


Relaxing with a nice magazine...... on the bottom of the end table...


Last Summer we puppy sat two Chihuahuas... Chase liked them two twins.


Not sure if this one liked him too much hehe.


Chase getting his first hair cut.


Just being cute.


Get those ducks!!!!


Chase and his sister Beanie


Peekaboo!


Chase's Halloween costume. Underdog!


Chase's first snow! He was going nuts outside!


Chase sleeping in his Man Cave.


Peek-a-boo again


Getting beat up by his sister...


Had to get him a shirt that says "Daddy's Boy" so people would stop calling him a girl when they first see him.


Just Cute.


Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

His man cave - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 

Those are really adorable pics!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

wow that is a lot of pictures! Chase is SO ADORABLE! He looks like quite a character! :wub: 

and welcomes to spoiled!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, he is so darn cute :wub: great pictures :aktion033: the one with the magazine and with beanie is my favorite


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Those are great pics, and captions. What a cutie.


Hey, my ex had a "Man Cave". His was called a dog house. Weird, huh? :smrofl:


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Those are great pics, and captions. What a cutie.
> 
> 
> Hey, my ex had a "Man Cave". His was called a dog house. Weird, huh? :smrofl:[/B]



LOL!!! I'm glad I don't have a "Man Cave" of my own then :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That boy is DELICIOUS :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Chase is a adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those pics are all so cute!


Welcome to SM!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG....what a smile you gave me this morning!! Love your pictures and your very adorable baby :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Your pics are to cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thank you for sharing them with us :wub:


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

CUTE CUTE CUTE......what a little Munchkin!! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a wonderful way to start my day! He is so darn cute! Nissa already has a crush on him! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great Chase pictures! I love the close up of his face. He's a beautiful little guy.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Enjoyed the pictures.






Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute for words! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chase is adorable!! What a clever Halloween costume too! Now why didn't I think of that?? Welcome to SM!!

The picture in your avatar has you holding 4 Malts. Whose babies are those??? And you said you went to PA
to get Chase. Is he from Chrisman?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics, Chase is adorable!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them and Welcome to SM!! Nanci, PuttiePie and Posie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What a cutie!!! 

Josie says: Chase, is there room in your man cave for a little girl like me... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

> The picture in your avatar has you holding 4 Malts. Whose babies are those??? And you said you went to PA
> to get Chase. Is he from Chrisman?[/B]


The one on the left is Chase, the other three belong to my Mom-in-law. Her Step-Daughter actually was the breeder for those four. The other three are Cody, Buddy, and Alex. Chase and Buddy were litter mates and Cody was a brother from a different mother, while Alex is a bit older. They don't breed a ton of dogs or anything like that, just had a couple litters with their own personal pups. 



> What a cutie!!!
> 
> Josie says: Chase, is there room in your man cave for a little girl like me... :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Chase is almost getting old enough to start spying for a girlfriend... I'm gonna have to lock him up and keep him under constant 24 hour surveillance. LoL! 

<--- Over-protective Dad over here!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Those pictures of Chase are wonderful and your captions are the best
Thank you for sharing his sweet face..


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Awwww...Chase is such a cutie and quite a lil' character! Those photos made me smile.  
*Welcome to SM*!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

He is a Lovie!! Makes me want to smush him!! XOXOXO :wub: 

Love and Peace

Chris and Ollie

*"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."* - _Martin Luther King, Jr., Civil Rights Leader_


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- Welcome to SM.

Chase is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. How old is he? He's just so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cute cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Great pics..Chase is so cute!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

**THUD!*
</span>*
<span style="color:#000000">Sweet Chase is BEYOND adorable! I'm in love. Fantastic pictures - my favorite is the very last one...oh my, what a precious face! WAY too much cuteness for one sitting!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Chase is too cute for words! Please keep those pictures coming right along!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Chase.....You are too cute for words. Love your costume and love you in your Underdog outfit~~Your haircut is adorable too!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Chase :wub: is DARLINGLY handsome.

Love his Peek a Boo photos the most, I THINK. Thank you for sharing them all with us. He's so cute.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

> First -- Welcome to SM.
> 
> Chase is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. How old is he? He's just so cute. :wub: :wub:[/B]


He's at 11 months now. Almost a whole year old. He's so smart too. You should see all the tricks my wife and I taught him. It's been tough teaching him to play dead though... He just kind of stairs at me when I point and say *BANG*.... LoL


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Chase is so cute. I just love looking at all your pics.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Chase is adorable. :wub: And those are great photos, you got some fantastic shots. :aktion033:


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

I got a few new ones today while walking down by the river, I'll have to get them off the camera and sort through what I took and I'll post some more soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I loved your pictures. Chase is adorable :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Chase is sooooooo darn adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the one of him in your Detroit Tigers cap. That is my favorite. The second favorite is with Beanie. Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!! :wub:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

He's incredibly cool  love the picture for the bike ride.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

Finally I'm getting around to posting the photos I mentioned a few days ago... Ohhhhh procrastination.... LoL

Well Here's a picture explosion!!! (click the thumbnails for a bigger version of the pics)

Going for a ride


Mmmm... Getting some Popcorn Chicken


Meeting a new friend


Chase and his mommy down by the river


Posing for a shot on his walk


Going for a drive?!?!?!


Chase with his mommy and daddy


Playing around


Looking cute


I want to play Xbox!!


YAWN!!!! What a long day...


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable! And you take really good pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is so very sweet.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, so I went on vacation mid July, and I ended up coming home with a brand new baby boy Maltese. Chase has a little brother now. His name is Chance Henrik. We picked that name because we took a "chance" on him and Henrik because of one of my favorite NHL hockey players Henrik Zetterberg.

Well, here's some new pics!

They're first pic together


Making faces


On the way home from vacation


At the vet


After his first haircut... he lost nearly a pound!


Brotherly love


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, Chase and Chance make one adorable team!!! :wub: They can share clothes, too!


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 3 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615322


> Aw, Chase and Chance make one adorable team!!! :wub: They can share clothes, too! [/B]


Yup, Chance is wearing Chase's hand-me-downs lol. He's only about half the size so he's wearing Chase's baby clothes.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love that one of Chase and his sister Beanie. Chase is one cute boy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Chase is just adorable and I love Beanie and I love the new sister!!!!! You have two cuties!!!!!! I know that Daddy loves his two little babies dearly!!!!! So sweet!!!!!


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 3 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615333


> Chase is just adorable and I love Beanie and I love the new sister!!!!! You have two cuties!!!!!! I know that Daddy loves his two little babies dearly!!!!! So sweet!!!!![/B]


Chance is Chase's new brother!   hehe


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh this post of yours is fabulous. I enyojed EACH and EVERy pic of your little sweetiepie. what a great and aventurous life he has. and soooo sweet. that little peek-a-boo

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

thanky for the photos *


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

It's been a LONG while since I've posted any pictures here so here's a few new ones 

Just horsing around


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Easter gifts!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All tucked in


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Chase playing with a cracker box and got it stuck on his head!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

